# An unknown contemporary of Mozart and Haydn!



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf is a name that regrettably flew under my radar for a long time. Have you all heard of him? He wrote absolutely marvelous string quartets, and many other works. He apparently played in quartets with Haydn and Mozart. Take a listen to this string quartet, I love it so much.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Yes I have a CD or two of his I must look them out tonight.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The CPO label did make some good CD'S from this composer.
No clue if they are still available, check out the JPC site.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Amusing how Karl Ditters got the name we know him by today:



> In 1773 the prince-bishop appointed him Amtshauptmann of nearby Jeseník (Freiwaldau), one of several measures to help entice the cosmopolitan composer to remain at isolated Johannesberg. Since this new post required a noble title, Ditters was sent to Vienna and given the noble title of von Dittersdorf. His full surname thus became "Ditters von Dittersdorf", but he is usually referred to simply as "Dittersdorf".


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

In his last years, he lived in the Cervena Lhota castle in the Czech Republic, where there is now a museum section about him. 
Would like to go there some time.









http://www.cervena-lhota.cz/fotogalerie.php


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a handful of CD's of his works. A composer that I would describe as "pleasant listening", always good to hear, but in the end, if these CD's were gone, I would not be in a hurry to replace them.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Červená Lhota Is looking a lot less pink compared with how it was last time I was there, Joen!

I've got this very enjoyable CD:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Here you go, how it looked back in 1993. Closed to the public, naturally, back then.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Like his quartets. but it`s been a long time since I played one of them


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Never heard of him before but *Wikipedia lists a plethora *[love that word ] *of output* including 11 operas. It does not appear that any of the operas are recorded.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

From Wikipedia:

About 1785, Haydn, Dittersdorf, Mozart and Wanhal played string quartets together, Dittersdorf taking first violin, Haydn second violin, Mozart viola and Wanhal cello. Eminent Irish tenor Michael Kelly, for whom Mozart created the roles of Don Basilio and Don Curzio in his da Ponte opera Le nozze di Figaro, was of the opinion that although they played well their performance as a whole was not outstanding; but the image of four of the greatest composers of their time joining in common music-making remains an unforgettable vignette of the Classical era (comprising the second half of the eighteenth century).


Would have loved to been in the audience for that performance!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

^That's what you call a supergroup. :guitar:


----------

